# Blood dripping from vaginal area...???



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a Togg Nanny that I bought last Spring with a baby on her. Do not know her history. Her age by teeth looks to be around 4 years old. She was bred and gave birth to a very large single on Thursday the 23rd. No issues, I watched her pass the after birth. I have been milking her and handling her and baby twice a day. Last night she began to drip blood from her Vagina. Not a lot. I cleaned her up, smelled for infection and left her for the night. This morning it is still happening. It is not a lot of blood but I think if she moves around a lot it could turn into that. She is in a small Pen with a stall so her movement is limited now. Any idea what this could be? What do I do?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't know because I've never had a goat have babies, but if they are like most people or animals it is normal for them to bleed a bit after birth.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's normal for them to have small amounts of bloody discharge for up to 2 weeks after kidding. If you are really concerned you can check her temp just to be sure.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you both. Yes, will take her temp. if it doesn't slow down. I had a C-section with my one and only son...had know idea the female body did this. Thank you both!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Retiredokjusttired said:


> Thank you both. Yes, will take her temp. if it doesn't slow down. I had a C-section with my one and only son...had know idea the female body did this. Thank you both!!


You're lucky. They must've cleaned you out because I bled after my csection. It's kind of like an extended period as your body cleans everything out. Totally normal and healthy for goats too.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

And sometimes a week will go by with no discharge then suddenly some! It can take you by surprise! If no fever and the doe looks and acts well, most likely, everything is normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is normal clean out, I agree, for around 2 weeks or so.

Unless she is not eating and acting sick, I wouldn't worry. The sniff test is one sure way to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

MylieD said:


> You're lucky. They must've cleaned you out because I bled after my csection. It's kind of like an extended period as your body cleans everything out. Totally normal and healthy for goats too.


Mylie, I had a very short period, 2 or 3 days. It was nothing weird for my system. The goat surprised me because it was like 4 or 5 days later. Wasn't sure what it was. I have a gene mutation call MTHFR...nothing is normal about my system. <3


----------

